# Suggestions for women's urban utility bike



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

My daughter's bike was just stolen. Broad day lite and busy street did not deter the thieves cutting through the steel lock et all....
Anyway, I'm looking for recommendations on an Urban Utility bike, women's specific layout. Steel or aluminum, preferably steel, upright geometry, no fixie, no flat bars, no drop bars, full fenders and fork bosses for front basket are a must.
The Trek Chelsea 9 Women's seems to fit the bill so far. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That looks like a groovy bike.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, significant change in direction. Now we are looking at Dolces and Vitas which is fine since they are better equipped for her to come out with me on a longer ride. Still need to be able to fit fenders though for the daily commute.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Is theft going to be a real issue again?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know but short of taking the basic precautions you can't live your life in fear of it.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Ended up with the Dolce Elite. Nice bike. Fenders became Crud MK2 and the basket became a backpack. Oh well.....she likes it.
Came to her first 40 miler with me; passed with flying colors.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I would suggest the Kryptonite Quad chain (with the oval links.) Have had mine for over a decade and no theft (just make sure everything else is bolted on or also chained up.)


----------

